# Hyatt Waived ROFR !!!! Sunset Harbor, Here We Come !



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, finally !!!

  I am the soon-to-be (never count your timeshares until they're hatched) owner of a week 4, Hyatt Sunset having just passed ROFR today. The unit is an okay one, 2 bedrooms, #214, but I'm fine with this.

 I will update Kal's ROFR price sheet later today, but want to say that I worked with the listing agent, Jean Thoms from http://www.htr4timeshare.com/ , Hotel Timeshares and Paradise Timeshares - or something like that , and cannot say enough good things about her. I will do so, later. She is honest, prompt, sincere, professional, knowledgeable and patient. 

This was an estate sale and she, Jean Thoms, was contacted by the heir/executrix. She listed it at a sane price and I paid full price. No quibbling on this one.


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2014)

What week did you buy?  A friend of mine bought Week 4 (1880 pts) from Hyatt for $34,000.  You done good!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kal said:


> What week did you buy?  A friend of mine bought Week 4 (1880 pts) from Hyatt for $34,000.  You done good!



Thanks, Kal !

  Week 4-1880 pts,  not the very best unit (214), however, for the price - I'm happy.

  I'll bet your friend got one of those fancy units facing the Gulf. Those are lovely.

  I've been trying to get a good week here for years at a decent price, but always got shut out.


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be at Sunset Harbor in 2015 for part of Week 4, plus all of Weeks 5 & 6. If you're there I catch up with you!  And yes, my friend got a unit in Bldg 5 facing the water.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kal said:


> I will be at Sunset Harbor in 2015 for part of Week 4, plus all of Weeks 5 & 6. If you're there I catch up with you!  And yes, my friend got a unit in Bldg 5 facing the water.



  Would love to ! I'd like to treat you & Mrs. K, BDH & Mrs. BDH to lunch at Latitudes or similar. Want to thank you  & Brett for all the great Hyatt advice over the years. It helped me to make an informed decision.

BTW, I deleted the price in one of my posts until "the ink is dried".

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Would love to ! I'd like to treat you & Mrs. K, BDH & Mrs. BDH to lunch at Latitudes or similar. Want to thank you & Brett for all the great Hyatt advice over the years...


 
 Be careful what you wish for.  Brett and I will both be at Sunset Harbor for Weeks 5 & 6 in 2015.  Don't think he will be there Week 4 tho.

 Rest assured he and I do some serious analysis of meaningful issues.  Our offices vary between the Smokin' Tuna, Schooner Wharf Bar, Mr. T's,  Kelly's, Virgilio's, the Green Parrot, and more.

 Latitudes!   Sounds fantastic.  We will pay for the round trip limo service to Sunset Key!!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 11, 2014)

Good for you Beags - that sounds like a great deal at a great time of year.

Enjoy your new purchase!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kal said:


> Be careful what you wish for.  Brett and I will both be at Sunset Harbor for Weeks 5 & 6 in 2015.  Don't think he will be there Week 4 tho.
> 
> Rest assured he and I do some serious analysis of meaningful issues.  Our offices vary between the Smokin' Tuna, Schooner Wharf Bar, Mr. T's,  Kelly's, Virgilio's, the Green Parrot, and more.
> 
> Latitudes!   Sounds fantastic.  We will pay for the round trip limo service to Sunset Key!!



  It's a date. Sure, you can pay for the R/T limo launch.  If Latitudes doesn't work out, you select.

   Re: Unit 214. It's okay, not the worst.  The late owner/seller owned #234, but due to illness, traded this unit for #214 due to the issue with the stairs in #234. Same week.

  Seriously, thank you for being our Hyatt Guru.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Would love to ! I'd like to treat you & Mrs. K, BDH & Mrs. BDH to lunch at Latitudes or similar. Want to thank you  & Brett for all the great Hyatt advice over the years. It helped me to make an informed decision.
> 
> BTW, I deleted the price in one of my posts until "the ink is dried".
> 
> Thank you so very much.


  Congrats and welcome to Sunset Harbor. I hope the 2 minute walk to Mallory Square and Duval St. will not be to much of an inconvenience. Great purchase


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

joewillie12 said:


> Congrats and welcome to Sunset Harbor. I hope the 2 minute walk to Mallory Square and Duval St. will not be to much of an inconvenience. Great purchase



 So nice of you and thanks !
 The moment I saw the it years ago and after we checked into our unit ( exchanged through a Hyatt HHdM I used to own with my Ex), I knew that I wanted a unit there. I tried for years. 

  I love the location, yet, so quiet. Cannot beat it.

  Thanks again.


----------



## MabelP (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations! What a great spot.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 11, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> ... I'm happy.
> 
> I'll bet your friend got one of those fancy units facing the Gulf. Those are lovely.
> 
> I've been trying to get a good week here for years at a decent price, but always got shut out.



Congrats!
Always good to hear someone got the place/deal they wanted, especially since it took so long to get. Enjoy!


----------



## herillc (Apr 11, 2014)

Congrats!
You will love the location.
If you want a winter/spring week at sunset harbor, you need to own there.


----------



## bdh (Apr 12, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Well, finally !!!
> I am the soon-to-be (never count your timeshares until they're hatched) owner of a week 4, Hyatt Sunset having just passed ROFR today. The unit is an okay one, 2 bedrooms, #214, but I'm fine with this.



That is great news, congratulations!!  I'm sure you already know it, but the combination of KW and HSH can be extremely enjoyable.




Kal said:


> Be careful what you wish for.  Brett and I will both be at Sunset Harbor for Weeks 5 & 6 in 2015.  Don't think he will be there Week 4 tho.
> 
> Rest assured he and I do some serious analysis of meaningful issues.  Our offices vary between the Smokin' Tuna, Schooner Wharf Bar, Mr. T's,  Kelly's, Virgilio's, the Green Parrot, and more.
> 
> Latitudes!   Sounds fantastic.  We will pay for the round trip limo service to Sunset Key!!



Sounds like a plan is starting to gel and we need to sneak into town prior to week 5 - I'll put a crew on that and see what accommodations arrangements can be had.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tah Dah !

Finally ! It took some time to untangle the Executor's mis-step, but the good folks at Paradise Timeshare Resales (Lake Tahoe) - Jean Thoms and Aleta at Stewart Title got the job done. They found the error and worked it to a solution. 

They are highly professional, detail-oriented, responsive to both email and phone calls, courteous, honest and trustworthy. This was my experience and I am picky.

I just got a copy of my deed for Wk 4, Unit 214, Hyatt Sunset Harbor, 2 bedroom/2 bath. 

Price was $8700, plus closing, Hyatt transfer costs, title insurance, etc. added another $1k.

Made a full price offer on this one. I had been searching for a winter week for quite a long time and all I found were overly priced ones or summer ones.  Nice to know that Key West will be available in the winter for us.


-


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2014)

Fantastic!  Will see you on Friday of Week 4 and we can celebrate.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kal said:


> Fantastic!  Will see you on Friday of Week 4 and we can celebrate.



Yes ! Have always wanted to meet and thank you for all of your hard work on your Hyatt site.

You choose the restaurant, I'm treating. Bail money excluded.


----------

